# Reflux Does anyone dog have acid reflux



## sue66b (Mar 24, 2014)

If so what are you feeding to help the reflux & what meds is ur dog on????


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you ever rule out Mega E? 

Your dog seems to be going on a while with either vomiting or regurgitating. I posted a great link under your last topic on this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have several threads on the same topic

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-refux-burping-pain-under-right-rib-cage.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/461905-reflux-gerds.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So the question is still....

Have you tested for Mega E?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sue66b said:


> If so what are you feeding to help the reflux & what meds is ur dog on????


Not sure why you aren't paying attention to all the tips we are trying to give about your dog probably having mega-esophagus.

If you followup on mega and go with those tips you'll get the help you need. 

The xray you need to have is with a barium addition. Dog is awake and just has to eat some kibble coverered with it. Fast easy test but if your vet isn't aware how common mega is in our breed then they wouldn't know to test for it. MOST IMPORTANT reason to know if it's mega is to get the info to your breeder so they know it's in their dogs and they won't do a repeat breeding!!!! This can be serious and even extremely young puppies starve to death.

BE AWARE, if your pup is normal height/weight/vigor then mega isn't a scary death sentence. I have raised 2 GSD's with it and THEY WERE FINE!!! living healthy normal lives with minimum management from me. 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_megaesophagus.html

http://www.vetstreet.com/care/megaesophagus

http://www.caninemegaesophagus.org/

This is a doom/gloom site but has some good info http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=3480&S=4&SourceID=62

Good luck!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Not sure why you aren't paying attention to all the tips we are trying to give about your dog probably having mega-esophagus.
> 
> If you followup on mega and go with those tips you'll get the help you need.
> 
> ...



Exactly, except the barium part. as the link provided states. Mine was able to see the Mega without barium it showed up on the plain xray.

"First, the megaesophagus must be diagnosed. This is done radiographically. If megaesophagus is not obvious on plain films, *it is better not to use contrast (Barium) studies if possible.* This is because megaesophagus patients have the tendency to inhale or "aspirate" food contents that back up in their throats. This is dangerous enough when the material is simply food but if barium is present and becomes inhaled, the body has great difficulty removing it from the lungs. Still, sometimes this is the only way to see the megaesophagus."


----------



## sue66b (Mar 24, 2014)

Its not Maga E, I asked Patches vet & she said with Mega E they power spew everything, I also watched videos & Patch doesnt have Mega E, its reflux, wet burps they call them, he'll burp normal sometimes then other times just after eating he'll burp followed by some food that he quickly swollows..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------



## sue66b (Mar 24, 2014)

Patch has boiled chicken breast & pumkin on toast for breakfast, I have to do the 1 piece of toast as this keeps the food down better, lunch 1/2 cup Eukanuba Intestinal Kibble dinner 1 cup kibble 7pm another 1/2 cup intestinal kibble, he has to have small meals thru the day as he stomachs the food better & doent have his pain vet is saying IBD & want to put him on 30mg of Prednisone a day but I havent giving the Prednisone yet cause Patch get stomach acid & Ive read the Prednisone can cause stomach acid & stomach ulcers... I really think Patch has GERDs...Not IBD he hasnt had a bi-opsy for the IBD either..


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

My dog doesn't "power spew" anything. Sometimes food or water just comes up and he either swallows it or it's comes out of his mouth and onto floor. Wasn't ever more than a handful of kibbles. He made a weird gulping noise after he ate or played. He also started to sort of reverse sneeze. We went to the vet and he was diagnosed with mega E. Once we started blending his food and sitting him up everything stopped. He still burps and had the occasional water regurge when he gets into his sisters water bowl. 
His mega E is very mild. It comes in all forms. We also give him an acid reducer. 
Something to look into further


----------



## sue66b (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi DTS, what acid reducer do you give, Patch is on Zantac 1/3 of a 150mg tablet but this doesnt seem strong enough, he was put on Losec 20mg but he had bad side effects from the Losec..


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I just give 20mg of femodidine and a 1/4 teaspoon of a digestive enzyme with ore and probiotic pet feeding. The acid reducer is once a day before the meal. I want to say its the generic of Prilosec. I also have really bad gerd/acid reflux from a birth defect and family history. So I take Prilosec myself. No bad side effects to report.
He does drool a lot around meal time, but he has megaE and I hear that's common. He also has terrible breath which is also common.
Also the first month or so after he was diagnosed he had terrible diarrhea off and in. That's gone now finally.


----------



## sue66b (Mar 24, 2014)

Geee sounds like Patch as Patch has the bad breath Patches smells like something is fermenting like the smell of yeast in bread shops, he was put on metronidazole & his bad breath went away, now its back again...Patch also starts to drool when I start to feed as I have to hand feed very slowley as he gulps his food making his burping worst, this is why I will not give Patch the Prednisone without being diagnosed properly, I live Australia Newcastle... the Mega E was the first thing I thought Patch had but his vet said NO..now the vet is saying IBD Patch did have very sloppy poos so Ive redxuced the fat% that has helped also he was put on vet prescription diet Eukanuba Intestinal this also helped but this kibble has corn & corn is hard to diagesst so I think that this kibble is causing Patches stomach acid, we have just gotten the Wellness Simple kibble at our Pet Barn I was going to try the Duck & Oatmeal as Ive read that Oatmeal is good for their stomach...but the fat is 11.98% & Patch is on 10% fat with the Intestinal. Fat has alot to do with his acid i found the simple range has the Healthy weight & fat is 8% but the fiber is 6% Patch needs a lower fiber I found & his Intestinal is only 1.75% so I just keep him on the Intestinal & cooked chicken & Pumkin


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would try and eliminate the toast. Dogs do not need bread, and the yeast may be contributing to what is causing this.

Definitely modify his diet before putting him on any drugs.

Perhaps give him only kibble for a while, something without grains, and nothing else. If he has problems with soft poos, what he is eating is not agreeing with him.

It could very well be the chicken. Many GSDs have problems with chicken. I had lots of vomiting and acid here until we determined that Hans can't eat chicken. My vet wanted to put him on acid reducing drugs, but it was the darned poultry !


----------



## sue66b (Mar 24, 2014)

Patch has been just on his kibble for 5months no treats nothing elselast year.. I rescued him 19months ago & I think that he was never feed kibble cause when I first got him he saw the shopping for the cat & saw the cat food tins & got real excited but when Ive feed him any tin foods he does very very sloppy poos, I was thinking of tryin Kangaroo mince for humans but I cant try it raw the vet said no raw cause of the IBD so Ill have to lighty boil the mince & put with pumkin & see how he goes or I was going to try tin Salmon & pumkin.. Ive also tried the grainfree but it had Potato & the fat was 15% Patch had real bad diarrhea Id say either the fat or the potatos gave himthe runs alot of grainfree kibble is high in fat & tooo hard & Patch has trouble digesting them, he spews them up undigested hours later the Eukanuba Intestinal is a low residue kibble that breaks up very easy but I dont like the corn in it, but Id say they ground the corn but it wouldnt help Patches skin allergies but it did help with his very sloppy poos it cleared up in 2 days so Patch must need a low fat & low fiber diet so Ive worked out that its Patch small intestine have all the problems small intestine need low fiber when its the large intestine they need high fiber with EPI or IBD...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try raw. Do the research on doing it correctly and don't listen to the vet. All that kibble may be the cause of the so-called IBD.

It is the potato that probably caused the diarrhea, not the fat.

At this point, I would try giving him a half chicken and see what he does with it.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

What is power spewing? Sounds like something out of a Family Guy episode.

If your vet has not done a simple throat Xray, its all speculation. Its $60 to get a throat Xray. Rule out Mega E officially. I believe you said you have a new vet. You may want to find another one. My dog has Mega and a simple burp can bring up food real fast with no other signs. It can be a small amount or sometimes large. No family guy spewing. 

The bad food the vet gave you is hard to digest. I would first get an xray and if its clear try a better quality food. You should do that either way. The true diagnosis is really more important. Ton of research here on that. 

Doesn't sound like the things the vet says it is. All the signs you post even the bad breath is sounded more and more like Mega E. I hope your right that it isn't.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sue66b said:


> but I cant try it raw the vet said no raw cause of the IBD


Bull. Putting my cat on RAW stopped the IBD completely. IF it's IBD and not Mega E (which you don't know because no testing has been done), then it's about finding the diet that is right for the dog. Some IBD dogs do great on crap Purina and terrible in high end grain free. It's about the animal.


----------

